# Rewarming Rice



## SizzlininIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I have some leftover Minute Rice (white) ..... is there a secret to rewarming it?  I've noticed that whenever I tried in the past it had a different texture so I gave up and started throwing it out.  This time I saved it in case you all adviced me how to rewarm it.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 1, 2004)

I always just reheat it in the microwave.  As long as I keep a lid on the container (vented of course) it seems to reheat OK with out drying out.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 1, 2004)

I nuke leftover rice, too - doesn't matter what kind.  I put it on a plate, sprinkle a tiny bit of water over, and cover with a damp paper towel.  Works like a charm!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmmmmm maybe I'm heating it to long or something because the texture isn't the same for me as when its freshly made.  I do add a little water for steam and cover the dish with plastic wrap for a steamlike effect.  Maybe I'll cut back on the reheating time and see if that works.  If nothing else I'll just fix another batch I think I can handle 5 minutes of cooking


----------



## buckytom (Dec 1, 2004)

i do the same thing as marmalady with adding a little moisture, and nuking with a wet paper towel...


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 1, 2004)

I put it in a strainer and pour boiling water over it.  You could also set the strainer in a bowl of boiled water for awhile, then run a little over it.

 Barbara


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 1, 2004)

Place in microwave safe bowl.  Sprinkle generously with water.  Cover tightly with cling wrap.  Nuke for, dpending on amount of rice, approx. 2 minutes.  Keep adding 1 minute at a time until the plastic wrap billows from the steam.  Toss hot rice, cover again, and let rest for two or three minutes before serving.  

Otherwise, make fried rice.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 3, 2004)

Psig.........how do you make fried rice with the leftover white rice?


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 3, 2004)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Psig.........how do you make fried rice with the leftover white rice?



I refrigerate the rice overnight.  I add some soy sauce and oyster sauce to the cold rice and mix it up.  The sauces coat each grain of rice.  Don't add too much.  You can always add more.  What you're doing now is just making sure each grain has a coating of the yummie stuff.  

Get a non-stick pan and fry some cut up beans, peas, carrots, chopped up bits of leftover meat, Spam, cut up hot dogs, vienna sausage, etc.  Toss in the rice and fry up the mess.  I sprinkle generously with dried garlic on the cooking rice, adjust the seasoning by adding more soy sauce or oyster sauce.  Make a well in the center, and depending on how much rice I started with, crack one or two eggs in the center and scramble it.  Mix it into the rice while the eggs are still a bit liquidy.  

Keep cooking until egg dries up a bit, serve, and enjoy the fried rice.  

One thing to keep in mind.  Fried rice is a way to use up leftovers.  There's hardly anything you can't put in it.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks..............I'll have to give that one a try!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 3, 2004)

You know how Chinese restaurants manage to squeeze 3 cubic yards of rice into those tiny containers? Well, we'd never actually eat it all so my dad would take it out of the fridge, dump it in a bowl and top it with butter and brown sugar and nuke it for about 45 seconds and eat it for breakfast. He loved it, I wasn't too crazy about it but it's a quick way to make breakfast.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 3, 2004)

That's an idea that has not occurred to me, Charc.  I will tell Handy Husband about it, because he loves rice in any form.

Thanks to everyone else for this thread as well.  Now I can proceed with confidence in making fried rice for daughter, who has suddenly developed a passion for it.


----------

